# A Primary School with good SEN/ Individual needs?



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

We are currently in the process of moving to Dubai from the UK (hoping to be there in August) and are frantically trying to find a good school for our twin 6 year old boys for September 2013. One of our boys is due to have an assessment by an educational psychologist this month at his current school in UK as he has some concentration issues and we anticipate he will need some individual/ special needs /learning support in the classroom. I've contacted a few schools in Dubai and they have hinted at having a limited Individual needs dept! 

So as well as the first issue that its almost impossible to get a place in most good schools; I'm also at my wits end about finding a school that will accommodate his needs and on top of this I really need to get them both into the same school as splitting them with make things much worse with too much change for them 

Please please could anyone provide ANY tips, advice or guidance as to which schools have good provision for individual/ special needs? And how to best approach this and the schools? 

Any help and advice will be much appreciated.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

No room at high-performing schools in Dubai for special needs pupils - The National

Even though its a depressing article, indicates that Jumeirah Primary School has a good program


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Imac,

Thanks, yes it is sad this is the situation.... I have seen this and already tried Jumeirah Primary but they are over subscribed!

Tjas


----------



## Bodgo (Apr 29, 2013)

Three new GEMS primary schools are opening and also a Repton Primary school called Foremark. Good luck


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Bodgo,

Yes, I did come across those schools too, I'm hoping GEMs might be an option, from their websites they look like they have inclusion/SEN co-ordinators too so fingers crossed!

Does anyone have any experience of GEMs schools out there?

Thanks
Tjas


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I know that GEMS Wellington academy silicon oasis have a special needs team (ACE team) maybe worth a try x


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tjas said:


> Hi Bodgo,
> 
> Yes, I did come across those schools too, I'm hoping GEMs might be an option, from their websites they look like they have inclusion/SEN co-ordinators too so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


Hi my children go to a Gems school. The children I know there that have individual learning support have to pay for the support on top of the fees. Although I do not know the exact amount it is full time help on a one to one basis, and from what I gather adds up to a very large amount. My friends company agreed to pay for this additional help otherwise they could not come here as not financially viable as covered in UK. 
On the plus side, she is very very pleased with the one to one teacher and her child has progressed lots. (He doesn't need much help to be fair).


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Sevenoaks, it looks like it is going to be a costly journey...


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have some info I'd like to PM you but you've blocked messages...can you PM me?


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> I have some info I'd like to PM you but you've blocked messages...can you PM me?


Hi lxinuk, I can't seem to send or receive PMs yet....not sure how to get around this..


----------

